# Be careful running hare in the UP guys



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Copied this from another board. Warning graphic pic.​ 
http://americanbeagler.huntingboards.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=87803​ 
"In just ten minutes 9 dogs were killed in Michigan's Upper Peninsula on Tuesday, August 6."​


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

man that's terrible! makes you think twice about bringing dogs out in the woods to hunt birds. like a wise man once said about wolves shoot shovel and shut up.:sad:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about this guys. I once owned hounds myself, ran them with my uncle's beagle club and I sympathize greatly. My first two loves as a kid was running blueticks/beagles and baseball. The best upbringing a kid could have.

Should any houndsmen want to support me and MTPCA in our fight against KMWP in picketing, working events across the state or join me in my door to door campaign in metro Detroit over the next 15 months in order to educate the public in the need to keep SB288 intact and control these wolves, please contact me or Michigan Trappers and Predators Callers Association. Some here may have met me at MUCC's annual convention. I met many great houndsmen there.

I am one trapper which would be proud to stand with houndsmen against the wolves any way I can.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

Wish I could treat wolves like cigarettes and smoke a pack aday there was a reason that the were wiped out to begin with.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I doubt if the anti's get swayed by any of this. They are dug in and are focused on a larger agenda. That agenda being the large predators take the place of hunters, no/fewer game, less hunting.

If you are in the woods with your dog & happen to even see a wolf, that's to close.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I cannot imagine the grief those guys must be feeling over the loss of their dogs. I'm speechless.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

This thread has opened my eyes a bit.

Sent from my HERO200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

I was told by an old beagler on Drummond Island, not to lay my hunting coat down if i lost a dog. The wolves and coyotes will sit by it and wait for dogs to return.


----------



## sanilac (Jan 22, 2009)

That would be a nightmare! Hope the wolfs don't make it to the lower


----------



## Valerie Nixon (Jan 16, 2013)

Isn't the Michigan DNR supposed to be keeping all these listed quickly at their wolf-dog conflict page at http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_12205_63607_63608-287524--,00.html ?

I don't want to critizise them but the page does not have even the attacks that happened in May that were in the news, just things almost a year old. Are they even trying to keep it up? Why does it help to not show the wolf problems that happened?


----------



## Critter Killing Addiction (May 21, 2013)

sanilac said:


> That would be a nightmare! Hope the wolfs don't make it to the lower


They sure as heck better not! As other have said, that would be a "shoot shovel and shut up" type of thing.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Thats awful. We need to thin them down by more then just 43 animals. That wont dent the population at all. Sorry to those hunters for thier loss.

Ganzer


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

These are the pictures and stories that the non-hunting public needs to see. Share this with as many friends and family as you can. The HSUS is going to paint a different vision of the wolf.

Very sorry for the loss of these dogs.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Neal said:


> These are the pictures and stories that the non-hunting public needs to see. Share this with as many friends and family as you can. The HSUS is going to paint a different vision of the wolf.
> 
> Very sorry for the loss of these dogs.


Exactly right...more people need to be exposed to these indiscriminate killers. Sorry for the loss of these dogs as well. 

I have a good email sent to me I would like to post its in an Adobe attachment but I can't figure out how to do it....any advise? I know and have posted many pictures but when I try this one it says the size is too big?


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

All I can say is wow...

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

sanilac said:


> That would be a nightmare! Hope the wolfs don't make it to the lower


I've seen reports that they have. 

A few miles from us there where 4 dogs killed in their yards by a wolf.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's one 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10371_10402-294750--,00.html

I thought there were reports of a few in Emmet Co. But Otsego/Montmorency isn't to far for a few wolves then St Helen isn't that far from there. Maybe a speeding motorist will claim them.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Look the that pic closely. Notice the edges of the dogs skin, it is a clean cut, its not torn or shredded. That dog had not just been torn apart by a wolf. When a wolf starts eating a critter they tear the hide off with the meat, or pull the hide back to expose the meat. That hide is cut, not torn or bitten.

I know guys who have lost dogs to wolves, and I can't imagine their grief. This story may be true, but that pic is bogus. Possibly someone concoted this to gain support for their agenda?

There are enough real stories to support controlling the wolves in Michigan. Putting something together isn't necessary.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Biggbear said:


> Look the that pic closely. Notice the edges of the dogs skin, it is a clean cut, its not torn or shredded. That dog had not just been torn apart by a wolf. When a wolf starts eating a critter they tear the hide off with the meat, or pull the hide back to expose the meat. That hide is cut, not torn or bitten.
> 
> I know guys who have lost dogs to wolves, and I can't imagine their grief. This story may be true, but that pic is bogus. Possibly someone concoted this to gain support for their agenda?
> 
> There are enough real stories to support controlling the wolves in Michigan. Putting something together isn't necessary.


Before going all CSI on a pic. You may want to re-visit the post and read the entire post. At first the DNR said they didn't think it was wolves but possibly coyotes. Even after he told the DNR that he seen a wolf. Once he showed the DNR the pic of the dead hounds the DNR confirmed it was wolves. Classic wolf kill by grabbing at both ends and pulling. You can read the entire 7 page post on the other website.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I like how the OP says he talked to the DNR and they don't want anyone to know were these wolves are out of fear someone might kill them, then he post GPS coordinates to the location his dogs were killed. :evilsmile

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

